# What's your non-trad guilty pleasure???



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

A topic for discussion...

I know all of us adhere to a different standard of tradliness and have varying amounts of non-trad pieces in our wardrobes. For those of us who are thrifting addicts for example, there are things that we come across that--though not strictly "trad"--we (or at least I) are compelled to grab. So what are some things that you love that might be more welcome over at the "Other Forum"? You can be honest, we're all friends here :icon_smile:

I've got two to get things started. While I suppose they could fall into our definition, I really like English shirts. Hilditch and Key are my favorites--great quality and I find that the collar really suits my shape. I've got a Tyrwhitt on today that will appear on WAYWT, as another example. My recent haul of Turnbull and Assers has ballooned my collection but I couldn't say no to them. While the bolder colors may border on the garish at times, when paired with a solid tie, I think they're fantastic.

The other weakness are Hermes/Ferragamo--like ties. I won't pay full freight for these but I scoop them up whenever I come across them thrifting. I think they're great w/suits or a navy blazer and add some great color and playfullness while still maintaining elegance.

So, what say you???


----------



## dkoernert (May 31, 2011)

Hermes and Ferragamo ties for me as well. Also, anything Zegna, but particularly Zegna shirts.


----------



## Urbnhautebourg (Oct 5, 2011)

CMDC, It's funny that you of all people bring this up. When I look at your WAYWT posts, I always think "this guy dresses exactly like me [except he has more cool stuff]". So it's no surprise that one of your identified guilty pleasures, Hermes/Ferragamo-styled ties, matches my own.

The only other one would be that I have kinda longish hair right now. Sort of like Joe Wilson--Valerie Plame's husband. Or Tucker Carlson. Except crappier looking.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Probably a lot; I'll give my worst though: flip flops. I've probably mentioned this before, but it gets so hot down here in the summer that I'll stick with my trusty rainbows if I have to just walk the dog or run to the grocery store


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

I have a couple of full zip cotton cardigans I got from Kohls about five years ago that I still wear quite a bit. I also have an old-style fitted Cubs baseball cap that I wear pretty frequently in the summer.


----------



## jwooten (Dec 19, 2010)

Hiking/Technical clothing(probably ok for College Trad, but that's splitting hairs), Chaco's and a love of t-shirts.

Art, do hat's count? I've got more hats than shoes and not a single one is capable of being worn with a suit:icon_pale:.


----------



## caravan70 (Mar 18, 2010)

Certainly English shirts would be one for me, as well. I've picked up a ton of T&A shirts I like a lot - particularly the boldness of the colors most of them have. Italian shirts also - Borrelli, et al. But I find I can combine non-trad items with trad clothing to create an interesting mix. It's never been about hewing to strict guidelines for me, more about buying quality clothes that last and fit well. I suppose in many ways that a classic British tradition as well as an American trad one.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Black turtlenecks.


----------



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

Golden Age 30's style suits, peaked lapels, button fly pants, double breasted suits and jackets. The bee's knees, man.


----------



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

hookem12387 said:


> Probably a lot; I'll give my worst though: flip flops. I've probably mentioned this before, but it gets so hot down here in the summer that I'll stick with my trusty rainbows if I have to just walk the dog or run to the grocery store


Don't often rock this look but I like them too. My younger daughter will graduate in May from University of South Carolina and when she wore these there, everyone thought she was very strange to be wearing shower shoes.


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

Ties were always the place to break out... socks too. Crazy socks are kind of my covert GTH. (Must be a hold-over from the days of Donnie Osmond's purple socks...)

Now, I am really going out on a limb: Hawaiian shirts, aka Aloha shirts. I probably own 30, maybe more. But, they must be quality - made in USA (especially Hawaii), 100% cotton, real coconut buttons, and matching pocket. Hilo Hattie's makes some of the best.

(I sell Hawaiian shirts if anyone is interested...  )


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Italian shirts - mostly Borrelli
Modern watches - Braun, Junghans, Jacob Jensen, etc
Technical Jackets
Italian Suits & Jackets - All RL w/ double vents & darts
Beads & other jangly crap
Slim jeans


----------



## Acme (Oct 5, 2011)

I second sbdivemaster, Hawaiian shirts are great. Whether it's modern Tommy Bahama silk shirts, or vintage shirts with cool patterns, collecting Aloha shirts is great fun.

Though I suppose if you actually live in the islands, Aloha shirts could be considered trad.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

I third that.

Very fond of Tori Richard Hawaiian shirts in cotton lawn. Very comfortable for high summer. Though I might contend they are in fact traditional, if not trad. As are my universally pleated slacks, which will remain so.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

hookem12387 said:


> Probably a lot; I'll give my worst though: flip flops. I've probably mentioned this before, but it gets so hot down here in the summer that I'll stick with my trusty rainbows if I have to just walk the dog or run to the grocery store


x2.

And I exclusively wear technical fabrics for running.


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

Acme said:


> I second sbdivemaster, Hawaiian shirts are great. Whether it's modern Tommy Bahama silk shirts, or vintage shirts with cool patterns, collecting Aloha shirts is great fun.
> 
> Though I suppose if you actually live in the islands, Aloha shirts could be considered trad.


Thank you, and welcome to the forum!

I forgot to mention multi-day stretches of over 100°F are a regular occurrence for us; a Hawaiian shirt and cold home brew, or frozen rum-laden, umbrella drink, out on the lanai is a must!


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

When it is too hot to care, I let it all hang out!!


----------



## statboy (Sep 1, 2010)

I know undies aren't talked about much in the forums. But I feel horrible for wearing Calvin Klein micro modal boxer briefs. I've worn this style for almost 5 years now. I've tried to get away, but I can't. I know I should be wearing something like oxford boxers in white or blue from O'Connell's, made in the USA or something...but I can't make myself wear a pair of shorts under my trousers.


----------



## brantley11 (Mar 31, 2009)

Zanella dress pants. The fabric and fit is second to none. Talbott and Italian Dress Shirts.

Chaco sandals, vasque boots and Patagonia Stand Up Shorts.


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

statboy said:


> I've tried to get away, but I can't. I know I should be wearing something like oxford boxers in white or blue from O'Connell's, made in the USA or something...


LOL That's awesome! Your sins will be forgiven... :icon_jokercolor:


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

Bit loafers. I have a pair of the AE Lucca with the rubber lug sole. Easily my favorite, and most comfortable, pair of shoes.


----------



## M Go Crimson (Aug 20, 2011)

smujd said:


> hookem12387 said:
> 
> 
> > Probably a lot; I'll give my worst though: flip flops. I've probably mentioned this before, but it gets so hot down here in the summer that I'll stick with my trusty rainbows if I have to just walk the dog or run to the grocery store
> ...


 Same here with the sandals and the exercise clothing. People who know me from the gym or rec sports leagues I play in are always surprised at what I'm wearing when they see me away from the weight room or field.

I go full barbarian when I lift or compete.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

M Go Crimson said:


> Same here with the sandals and the exercise clothing. People who know me from the gym or rec sports leagues I play in are always surprised at what I'm wearing when they see me away from the weight room or field.
> 
> I go full barbarian when I lift or compete.


 Haha, I get similar reactions with people I know mainly from crossfit


----------



## Valkyrie (Aug 27, 2009)

Keen Sandals for the hottest days; Doc Marten oxfords (and a pair of boots) mostly for foul weather.


----------



## Connecticut Casual (Feb 20, 2012)

My Gucci bit loafers are Euro-trashy, but I like them. Also, the colors of a team I cheer for are red and black. I have some black shirts and sweaters--not Trad. Which reminds me, anything with an NFL, MLB, or college logo probably isn't very trad--I have some of that. There are exceptions where these logos are on Trad gear: Brooks, VV, Press, and RL come to mind.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

Patagonia windbreaker and fleece. Don't tell anyone, but there are times when Patagonia's combination of light weight, warmth, and water resistance works more aptly than a Barbour and a Shetland.


----------



## cecil47 (Oct 25, 2009)

When shooting in competition, it's black BDU (shorts or pants), adidas cleats or GSG-9s, and a sponsor-covered (STI) polo. As a counter-girl in a sandwich shop asked when we were at nationals in Las Vegas - "are you guys professional bass fishermen?"


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

bd79cc said:


> Patagonia windbreaker and fleece. Don't tell anyone, but there are times when Patagonia's combination of light weight, warmth, and water resistance works more aptly than a Barbour and a Shetland.


Huh? Living in Patagucci's home town, I wear fleece pullovers regularly - never knew they aren't trad...


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

bd79cc said:


> Patagonia windbreaker and fleece. Don't tell anyone, but there are times when Patagonia's combination of light weight, warmth, and water resistance works more aptly than a Barbour and a Shetland.


That combination always works better in this part of the world, because it is functionally superior to waxed Barbours and wool. Fabric-type light hiking boots, jeans, a turtleneck under a Patagonia fleece vest and a baseball hat with a logo for a politically-correct cause are a virtual uniform for both (or more) sexes on weekend mornings shopping at Whole Fools market.


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

Cargo shorts. I know. . .


----------



## nonartful dodger (Nov 24, 2011)

A Levis denim jacket, but not, and I stress, worn with jeans. I might reconsider with the right selvedge bow tie and cummerbund as long as they're woven on authentically curated looms.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm not on record as being 100% Trad, but I'll bite: Darted suits, sometimes forward pleats, my pair of AE Fairfax (no longer made) wholecuts, spread collars, and double cuffs. Much of this is due to the influence of Sean Connery as James Bond. :drunken_smilie:


----------



## inq89 (Dec 3, 2008)

+1 on Rainbow sandals. They're mainstream prep for the younger folk. On my second pair since my first wore down to a hole through the sole. But I admit I don't wear them often as much as I did in high school and early college (before I got into trad) and only wear them to light errands when its warm and to the lake or beach.

Patagonia I feel is 1980-90s trad. Especially the staple Synchilla Snap T 

I still dress fratty/collegey even though I'll soon be out of the undergrad age range this year. No more backwards hats and croakies I suppose.


----------



## Drew Bernard (Feb 19, 2009)

My tat.

And workwear.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Valkyrie said:


> Keen Sandals for the hottest days; Doc Marten oxfords (and a pair of boots) mostly for foul weather.


+1 on the Keen Sandals...and then there are the Birkenstocks and then there are (may gawd forgive me) the Crocs!


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

inq89 said:


> Patagonia I feel is 1980-90s trad. Especially the staple Synchilla Snap T


That's about the only Patagucci I wear; that, and my climbing harness. Did you ever see their quilted polypropylene pullovers? I still have one, but can no longer squeeze into it. heh. The Wife's aunt used to work for Patagucci, so she got tons of it when she was a kid; the local thrifts are loaded with Patagucci gear... On occasion, you'll see Chouinard walking down the street, or sitting outside at a cafe on Main Street.

If anyone is interested in thrifted Patagucci, let me know...


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

sbdivemaster said:


> Huh?


I also use one of their Nano Puff vests. But insulated vests became Trad back in the early 1970's after a few years of quietly infiltrating the Ivy League. I do suppose one could make the case for something similar having happened more recently with fleece outerwear. And, as godan said, sometimes it just pays to pick great function over a specific style!


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^I'd love a Snap T if you find one.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Rainy summer day = REI gore-tex lightweight parka, and Teva sandals


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

AlanC said:


> ^I'd love a Snap T if you find one.


Size?

(I also find the same style fleece from other vendors like LLB and LE; do those interest you, or only Patagucci? Send me a PM.)


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

cecil47 said:


> When shooting in competition, it's black BDU (shorts or pants), adidas cleats or GSG-9s, and a sponsor-covered (STI) polo. As a counter-girl in a sandwich shop asked when we were at nationals in Las Vegas - "are you guys professional bass fishermen?"


You're sponsored by STI?!? Wow. I like to think I can handle a pistol, but nothing like that. :icon_hailthee:


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

cecil47 said:


> When shooting in competition, it's black BDU (shorts or pants), adidas cleats or GSG-9s, and a sponsor-covered (STI) polo. As a counter-girl in a sandwich shop asked when we were at nationals in Las Vegas - "are you guys professional bass fishermen?"


Before GSSF changed from predictable and fun to variable and competitive, I used to wear spit-shined jump boots to Glock matches all over the Western States. The shine usually lasted through the first stage.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

Slim-ish jeans with a jacket and tie.
Constructed jacket shoulders, though I like natural shoulders too.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I have darted jackets and suits that I like and wear regularly. Some have twin vents; some have no vents. One of my favorite jackets is a 3/2 houndstooth with twin vents. I rarely wear buttondowns with any suit, preferring point collars. I wear pleated trousers, forward and reverse, regularly. (Prefer single forward when I can get them.)

Monk straps. Tan shoes with navy suits. Solid colored silk pocket squares. Those Thai-pattern silk ties and squares from Sam Hober. My heresy knows no bounds.

I have a couple of spread collar shirts but my face is too fat for them to really work. I also gave up on the club collar because i couldn't figure out the pin, and the contrast collar/cuff shirt because I looked like a jerk.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Double vents and darts, and what's worse, on bespoke jackets that could be made any way I wanted (up to a point). I just prefer the twin vent, don't care much about the darts, my coats aren't partiularly "shaped," I just feel the darts go with the twin vents, which I mainly prefer for their superior pocket access, ease of seatbelt buckling, and of course ready access to sidearms.


----------



## Mississippi Mud (Oct 15, 2009)

Another twin-venter here. For all the reasons Rambler mentioned and my well-endowed posterior. I prefer the sack cut, but darts don't break the deal. As long as it's soft-shouldered.

As well, I rely on Patagonia, Chaco, and quite a bit of outdoor wear in the summer, as I could find myself in a canoe almost any day (I don't teach in the summer). Add in the infamous Southern humidity and I avoid substantial coverage.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

The Rambler said:


> ... and of course ready access to sidearms.


The Gabby Hayes of the Main Line!!


----------



## dkoernert (May 31, 2011)

Forgot one of mine is logos. I love shirts, especially polos, with logos on them.


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

My suits are all darted with pleated pants. I also wear the occasional hawaiian shirt in the summer. I'm sure there are other things as well.


----------



## cecil47 (Oct 25, 2009)

smujd said:


> You're sponsored by STI?!? Wow. I like to think I can handle a pistol, but nothing like that. :icon_hailthee:


There are extreme variables in "sponsorship." STI has a contingency program which pays shooters in all classes for placings (within their respective classes) in large matches. STI firearm and logo's clothing is required for payout. Although I'd love to shoot like a sponsored grand-master, I in no way meant to imply I am (or ever will be) at that level. Robby Leatham I am not. The shirts, though, are definitely garish, and not trad. But they serve their purpose of brand awareness.


----------



## Walter Denton (Sep 11, 2011)

Denim. I wear jeans much of the time on the weekend and I sometimes wear a denim jacket or shirt with khakis. And then there are those cargo shorts I wear when I'm camping - it can be convenient to have a lot of pockets.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

I confess to wearing 501s more often than not. I also have a whole closet full of Patagonia -- the outdoor stuff of course, but regular clothes too. The Snap-T and the outdoor stuff will always be staples, and maybe the Puckerware shirts. I've also liked the Duck Pants and shorts, Stand-Ups, flannel shirts, and AC shirts. Sizing and cut have gotten weird on all this stuff, and quality has dropped. So I'm going back to trad brands. If anyone's interested in any of it, PM me. 33-34 waist, Medium and Large shirts.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

Patrick06790 said:


> My heresy knows no bounds...I have a couple of spread collar shirts but my face is too fat for them to really work. I also gave up on the club collar because i couldn't figure out the pin, and the contrast collar/cuff shirt because I looked like a jerk.


Love the self-deprecating humor, Patrick! Of course, the reality is that your posts are informative, observant, incisive, and always entertaining!


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

Why am I getting the feeling that "trad" isn't as trad as we think it is...? :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

sbdivemaster said:


> Why am I getting the feeling that "trad" isn't as trad as we think it is...? :icon_smile_wink:


This is an insightful comment. Trad certainly is not as Trad as some think it is, especially those whose perspective is Northeast, Ivy League, Prep School.... As we see in this thread, some hardy perennials - Patagonia fleece, jeans, turtlenecks, Gore Tex parkas, darts, pleats, even flip flops - are thought by men who dress carefully to belong to a larger category of Trad - perhaps Classic American Attire. I would like to see this discussion develop without offending those whose view of Trad is more restrictive.


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

I have a few shirts that aren't very trad: bright colors, or point collar. And most of my blazers aren't natural shouldered or 3/2


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

godan said:


> This is an insightful comment. Trad certainly is not as Trad as some think it is, especially those whose perspective is Northeast, Ivy League, Prep School.... As we see in this thread, some hardy perennials - Patagonia fleece, jeans, turtlenecks, Gore Tex parkas, darts, pleats, even flip flops - are thought by men who dress carefully to belong to a larger category of Trad - perhaps Classic American Attire. I would like to see this discussion develop without offending those whose view of Trad is more restrictive.


 Can we accept Trad as having regional variations of equal pedigree? For example, Hawaiian shirts on the west coast are probably as trad as anything, with the same WWII roots as the trad khakis they are worn with. A condo in Maui or a camp in Maine, at the end of the day it's all the same.


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

godan said:


> This is an insightful comment. Trad certainly is not as Trad as some think it is, especially those whose perspective is Northeast, Ivy League, Prep School.... As we see in this thread, some hardy perennials - Patagonia fleece, jeans, turtlenecks, Gore Tex parkas, darts, pleats, even flip flops - are thought by men who dress carefully to belong to a larger category of Trad - perhaps Classic American Attire. I would like to see this discussion develop without offending those whose view of Trad is more restrictive.


You wanna know something funny? I am of those whose perspective is Northeast, Ivy League, Prep School. 10 years UES all-boys grade school, NE prep school, probably the first in 2 or 3 generations to *not* graduate from an Ivy... I never saw trad as "Trad", it was just how people dressed; no one I know really stuck to a restrictive view for dressing, and trying out different styles was kind of part of just wearing clothes. Yeah, there was a sense of some kind of limits, but there was no real surety. Here's an example:

Right before the start of my 8th grade school year, I'm at school meeting with the headmaster about a matter; while we're chatting it up, another teacher comes by and comments on my new haircut (having gone from that boyish cut with longer hair to a more adult, shorter GQ-esque style - it was 1980 afterall!). Anyway, the conversation rolls around to the issue of looks and styles, clothes, etc. and whatnot. So, the headmaster starts telling us about another student, a year above me, he was meeting with a couple of days before, and the headmaster is describing how during the meeting this other kid is wearing some fancy new shoes - we all wore our little jackets and ties, and we had to wear leather shoes; you'd see penny's, bluchers, Topsiders, Docksiders, etc., even those Hush Puppies chukka boot kinda things (affectionately known as "camel scrotums") made an appearance for a while, pretty much anything except sneakers - and the kid is asking him all sheepishly if these new shoes are OK to wear to school. So, by this time the headmaster is really chuckling about the kid asking him about the shoes, and the other teacher is asking the headmaster what kind of shoes they were.

The shoes? White Bucks. The headmaster and teacher were laughing because bucks were standard fare when they were in prep school and college! By the start of school after Christmas vacation, most of the kids in the upper school had a pair of bucks in one color or another. So you see, that kid knew there were some kind of limits to "trad" dress, but really didn't know where the line was drawn. Since none of us had seen them before, all of us having been born right about the time bucks kind of disappeared for a while, he wasn't sure...

I really think any restrictive kind of view fell more along the lines of "I'll know it when I see it." If no one said anything, I guess it was "trad". lol


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I also admit to wearing t-shirts and jeans (Levi's 501 STF though) half of the time when I don't post on the WAYWT threads. :icon_peaceplease:


----------



## crs (Dec 30, 2004)

Pretty trad all around. Except I don't really mind darted jackets as long as the shoulders are minimally padded. And I don't really like cuffs except on wool trousers. I still have some khakis with cuffs and still wear them, but my newer stuff is uncuffed.


----------



## blue suede shoes (Mar 22, 2010)

The only item of non-trad clothing that I like are suit jackets and sportcoats that are tapered at the waist. These began to appear in department stores about 20 years ago as "athletic cut", but don't seem to have become very popular. I think if one takes all that time and energy to get in shape, they should look in shape when they dress up.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

blue suede shoes said:


> The only item of non-trad clothing that I like are suit jackets and sportcoats that are tapered at the waist. These began to appear in department stores about 20 years ago as "athletic cut", but don't seem to have become very popular. I think if one takes all that time and energy to get in shape, they should look in shape when they dress up.


I still have a Botany 500 "Athletic Cut" suit purchased just about 25 years ago. Not only should a man look fit if he is, but trying to wear clothes that do not conform to an athletic body is awkward. For someone in good physical shape, finding proper clothing or having it altered can be a problem, but it is a good one to have and rewarding to solve.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm a sucker for cargo pants. I have a pair from Victorinox that are nice and slim with non-bellows type cargo pockets that I can actually get away with wearing to the office on non-casual days. I work in a rather relaxed environment, but still...

I will also often wear a lightweight technical jacket in the spring, summer, and fall. I drive a Jeep and rarely have the doors or roof on once the weather turns for the better and I like the technical jackets because I can easily fold one up and stuff it in the center console when not needed and pull it out when the chill is just too much (but not enough to make me actually put up the roof!).


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

Techincal fleece, sneakers, cargo pants/shorts and printed tees. Only in moderation.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Public university chicks.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Volvo 240 in BLACK....before 6pm!










What can I say. I'm a rebel.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

Lucchese roper boots. There is NOTHING like the feel of a good boot. One pair is under repair, and another is on order. I can hardly wait!


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

^I'm with you on that. Also, tasteful (read: non distressed & no gaudy pockets) designer jeans, patagonia snap t's and vests, the occasional forward pleated pant, NB 992s, and logo'd polos. The plain ones just look like they're missing something, IMO.

For tonight at the library, I'm actually wearing quite the non-trad get up: AG jeans, 992s, and a black snap t. Heresy!


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

mjo_1 said:


> ^I'm with you on that. Also, tasteful (read: non distressed & no gaudy pockets) designer jeans, patagonia snap t's and vests, the occasional forward pleated pant, NB 992s, and logo'd polos. The plain ones just look like they're missing something, IMO.
> 
> For tonight at the library, I'm actually wearing quite the non-trad get up: AG jeans, 992s, and a black snap t. Heresy!


Aye. Top the boots and jeans with a nice OCBD, perhaps Donnegal or Shetland sweater (if New Jersey ever goes below 50 degrees again!) and I think it's a pretty good look. Not waving the Trad flag, but still pretty good.


----------



## herfitup (Mar 4, 2012)

Guilty pleasure. Italian loafers. Leather smoother than a baby's bottom. They don't weight anything and make it so easy to get through security at the airport. The Santoni styles I pick are almost penny loafers but still...

BTW I don't trust Volvo drivers. Anyone that picks the safest car on the road usually needs it.


----------



## NMC (Dec 20, 2011)

I have a Patagonia snap T and a fleece vest ,Modern watches, Costa Sunglasses.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

herfitup said:


> Guilty pleasure. Italian loafers. Leather smoother than a baby's bottom. They don't weight anything and make it so easy to get through security at the airport. The Santoni styles I pick are almost penny loafers but still...
> 
> BTW I don't trust Volvo drivers. Anyone that picks the safest car on the road usually needs it.


Hmmm....deep and perhaps, complicated reflections on our Trad ethos...LOL.  Welcome to the forum. Looking forward to your future postings!


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

sbdivemaster said:


> Hawaiian shirts, aka Aloha shirts. I probably own 30, maybe more. But, they must be quality - made in USA (especially Hawaii), 100% cotton, real coconut buttons, and matching pocket. Hilo Hattie's makes some of the best.


I also have a penchant for Aloha shirts. Fortunately, I live near the beach, so I can get away with it.

I favor pop-overs with button-down collars, although I have the more standard sort, as well. Conservative patterns, no garish colors, no black backgrounds. Always 100% cotton (the exception being Reyn Spooner's excellent "Spooner Cloth" blend), made in Hawaii, coconut buttons, etc.

J. Press has sold these things in the past, so they might as well be part of the trad canon.


----------



## Submariner (May 6, 2006)

eyedoc2180 said:


> Aye. Top the boots and jeans with a nice OCBD, perhaps Donnegal or Shetland sweater (if New Jersey ever goes below 50 degrees again!) and I think it's a pretty good look. Not waving the Trad flag, but still pretty good.


You've just perfectly described my fall/winter "casual friday" uniform at work. Of course I live in Texas, so my Justins (Texas Trad?) are pretty well acceptable any day of the week. I usually pair the boots with dark jeans, OCBD and sweater. I sometimes throw the people at work off with a Fair Isle.


----------



## Bernie Zack (Feb 10, 2010)

Western style shirt with snap buttons that have skulls, dice, and/or playing cards on them, with ostrich full-quill roper boots. I guess it is the "Vegas" rubbing off on me.


----------



## herfitup (Mar 4, 2012)

eagle2250 said:


> Hmmm....deep and perhaps, complicated reflections on our Trad ethos...LOL.  Welcome to the forum. Looking forward to your future postings!


Don't get me wrong. I still wear Greyson Black Weejuns and Allen Edmund Waldens (how do you go wrong with burgundy?) But the Weejuns aren't what they used to be with the lack of structure and bad leather and the AE are kind of heavy for travel even though they fit great and don't need any break in. I wear them both all the time when I'm in the office. But the Italian leather has caught my fancy. Not a lot of structure but great footbeds and light as a feather. I forget I'm wearing shoes when I have them on.

As for the Volvo comment, Mercedes works just as well in New England if you know how to drive a rear wheeled auto.

I'm looking forwar to enjoying this forum. My everyday wear has improved just by lurking here. Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

32rollandrock said:


> Public university chicks.


 Yes! I marry these! Another non-Trad guilty pleasure: lug-soled Gucci bit loafers.


----------



## thegovteach (Dec 2, 2012)

Tony Lama boots. Have worn them since college.


----------



## SLeiber (Apr 27, 2012)

A Northface fleece. Levis 514's to run to the store on weekends

I'm still pretty new to the Trad/Ivy/whatever-you-want-to-call-it aesthetic and at first I was really concerned with adhering to the "rules". I realized pretty quickly that it's more important to develop a sense of style that suits your personality and body type. I still take a lot away from reading the forum and it points me in the right direction for a lot of things, but I try to think "What do I like?" more than "What would the forum say?"

EDIT: Forgot my these which were an awesome gift that I've been wearing for 3 years now and, in the words of my girlfriend, "Need fumigated"


----------



## PolieCat (Dec 14, 2007)

Blue jeans.


----------



## dr.turducken (Nov 6, 2012)

I have a down coat made Marmot. It has the cut, length, and color of a classic overcoat, but it's no trad piece. It's a parka for the Midwestern winter. At least it doesn't completely look like I'm wearing a ski jacket over my suit.


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

The smell of Trad heresy is strong in this thread.


----------



## rwaldron (Jun 22, 2012)

Thorlo Socks - the greatest socks ever
Ex Officio Boxers
Patagonia and Northface Fleece
Clothing in Purple and Gold


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

rwaldron said:


> Thorlo Socks - the greatest socks ever


^^^ Absolutely!!

I wear plenty of them with my less-than trad collection. 
Sadly, these are just the ones that I purchased this summer. :redface:


----------



## catside (Oct 7, 2010)

3 roll on 2 Italian darted jackets and suits.


----------



## NathanielD (Oct 18, 2012)

Those new balance might be semi-trad. A bunch of models are still made in the USA.

I don't own any traditional over coats or barbours so I wear my mountain hardware stuff everywhere.
I love flip flops (never at work or at work functions).
I wear loose fit jeans in lighter washes.
I drive a Mazda with more power then sense.
I like my boats to have a small block chevy.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Left-wing politics. "European" socialism, even.

And French Cuffs with suits.


----------



## rwaldron (Jun 22, 2012)

I forgot - Costas on Croakies (but I suppose that being so blue-eyed that your eye doctor REQUIRES you to wear sunglasses when spending anytime outside whatsoever is kind of WASPy)


----------



## stuplarosa (Jun 9, 2010)

Socks from the sock lady (https://www.socklady.com), mostly to shock my kids.

Russian watches, esp. Vostok and Raketa.


----------



## TradThrifter (Oct 22, 2012)

I wear tons of fleece in various arrangements. I also have flip flops for the summer. It gets so very hot around here I believe even the most tradly trad would be tempted to indulge in the freedom of exposed feet.


----------



## rwaldron (Jun 22, 2012)

TradThrifter said:


> I wear tons of fleece in various arrangements. I also have flip flops for the summer. It gets so very hot around here I believe even the most tradly trad would be tempted to indulge in the freedom of exposed feet.


I'm in New Orleans, and my feet are more than comfy enough in loafers and boat shoes during the summer, as are many others. That's what make it always a bit shocking when I go to Atlanta during the summer and see so many people in sandals. I'm surprised how many people didn't actually grow out of that type of footwear after freshman year of college. Plus, my feet a really really ugly and I don't want to force other people to look at them.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

rwaldron said:


> ...my feet a really really ugly and I don't want to force other people to look at them.


Thank You, Sir!!


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

stuplarosa said:


> Socks from the sock lady (https://www.socklady.com), mostly to shock my kids.
> 
> Russian watches, esp. Vostok and Raketa.


Wow! Thanks for posting socklady.com : my Christmas list just got more manageable.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

The Rambler said:


> Wow! Thanks for posting socklady.com : my Christmas list just got more manageable.


Awesome link!! I won't tell you how many pairs that I ordered... I will say that I am getting free shipping. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

L-feld said:


> Left-wing politics. "European" socialism, even.
> 
> And French Cuffs with suits.


I don't think there's any political belief that is Trad.


----------



## rwaldron (Jun 22, 2012)

Jovan said:


> I don't think there's any political belief that is Trad.


I don't hear many defending Obama at lunch at the Club...


----------



## halbydurzell (Aug 19, 2012)

Tattoos

I too have a denim jacket jacket (with a pretty dope Infest back patch on it) but I only wear it with my...

Virgin Poet Society slim fit, ivy-green chinos bought at Urban Outfitters. Shut up. I bought them on sale and they're holding up better than my PRL's.

Slim jeans. I've purged my closet of all my skinny jeans bought in the early to mid 00's when that's all there was for us tall, skinny guys. 

#menswear wrist wear bracelets in the summer (though one is usually a nautical rope braclet purchased somewhere on the North Shore of Long Island which is as trad as it gets)

1 Hawaiian shirt. A slim-fit Gap vintage. Do something.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

rwaldron said:


> I don't hear many defending Obama at lunch at the Club...


If you were in Baltimore, or just about anywhere in Maryland that isn't the Eastern Shore, you probably will!!


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

WouldaShoulda said:


> If you were in Baltimore, or just about anywhere in Maryland that isn't the Eastern Shore, you probably will!!


Quite true.

I suppose next time my friends chide me for "dressing like a Republican" I should respond that, in actuality, I am dressing like Adlai Stevenson.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

In addition to my athletic shoe fetish, I have multiple pairs of Birkenstocks. I make a motion that they be considered somewhat trad. Today, I am wearing Birkenstock Boston, plaid-lined LL Bean jeans, and somewhat traddy (older and semi-retired) cashmere socks. I know this isn't the "What are you wearing today" thread. This one let's me indulge in my non-trad indulgences.


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

Zippered cardigans by Barbour, Bean and BB.
Storm Chaser Mocs by Bean.
Fleece.
Red Wing 6" round toes with Levi 505s. I wore them to my barber and ended up with a pretty "stylish" cut.:mad2:


----------



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

Brockton Originals, black and brown cap toes; Fitzgerald cut BB suits; J Crew shorts, T shirts and sweaters; 505 straight cut jeans and black low cut Chuck Taylors. Why? Why not?


----------



## Nathan Detroit (Oct 12, 2005)

Rock band concert tour t- shirts. No guilt - lots of pleasure. It is a rather tongue-in-cheek gesture. Favorite shirt - Van Halen's recent tour.


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

drlivingston said:


> ^^^ Absolutely!!
> 
> I wear plenty of them with my less-than trad collection.
> Sadly, these are just the ones that I purchased this summer. :redface:












Run much? I'm partial to my Nike Luner Glide 4+s, back in the Summer/early fall I was averaging 5-8 miles. per run in them.


----------

